# Nissan Sunny Se-R



## SERious13 (Jul 19, 2005)

My car. tell me what you think


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

SERious13 said:


> My car. tell me what you think


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

that is sweeeeeet! :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

What body kit is that on there?


----------



## SERious13 (Jul 19, 2005)

pimpride said:


> What body kit is that on there?


I have the sunny four fog front bumper and stillen sideskirts and back bumper


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I like this Skyline GTR Blue


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

Now that sunny front end separates you from the crowd..very nice :thumbup:


----------

